# Fantasy American Football



## Amirtx (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey everyone, 
Are we going to have a Fantasy Football league this year? If so, let a playa know! Thanks.


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

If you get one together, I would be in to join.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Amirtx said:


> Hey everyone, Are we going to have a Fantasy Football league this year? If so, let a playa know! Thanks.


Football as in kicking?


----------



## Amirtx (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool zeeshan, let's see how many people show interest. 

Blazeaway, there is kicking involved, but you can also use your hands.


----------



## BrgrGuy (Aug 16, 2014)

I am in...


----------



## domink (Jun 4, 2008)

Count me in as well


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

I count 4...so we need at least 6 more to have a respectable league...10 or 12 team league will be ideal.


----------



## SmallCheese (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## mvpsprts07 (May 8, 2014)

BrgQUOTE said:


> rGuy;4948842]I am in...[/
> 
> 
> I am in


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

That's 6...


----------



## Awesome Z (Aug 22, 2014)

Count me in.


----------



## Awesome Z (Aug 22, 2014)

"Nola fans"
at nflcom


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

I cannot possibly sign up for a league called nola fans...because that would be a bold faced lie.


----------



## Awesome Z (Aug 22, 2014)

Zeeshan08 said:


> I cannot possibly sign up for a league called nola fans...because that would be a bold faced lie.


:fencing:
We can always change the name bro...


----------



## Amirtx (Sep 5, 2011)

So we're at 7, need an even number ideally. Let's give it a couple more days. In the meantime I'll setup the league. Any preferences? I've used Yahoo in the past and was pretty good, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Amirtx (Sep 5, 2011)

Also, please PM me your emails. Thanks.


----------



## Awesome Z (Aug 22, 2014)

Amirtx said:


> Also, please PM me your emails. Thanks.


Never liked yahoo... always played nflcom or foxsports.


----------

